# attaching leather patch to t-shirts/hoodies



## minority1 (Nov 23, 2011)

hi all

i have had some little 20mm leather patches made to go onto my t-shirts/hoodys ect

what would be the neatest way to attach these please?

i realise the obvious way would be to sew them on, but im wondering if theres some sort of adhesive available that i dont know about? 

regards,

mark


----------



## slvtlife (May 21, 2012)

As far as interesting ways, I think your best bet is sewing them on quite honestly because you need to consider the aspect of the customer washing their items at home and just plain beating the crap out of them. Of course most people do try and take care of their clothing, but just to err on the side of caution, design things with durability in mind, especially when you're attaching non-native materials to the base of what you're working with.


----------

